# Opinions needed between Saratoga, Old Key West, Animal Kingdom



## Panina (Jan 26, 2020)

I have only stayed at Saratoga and actually liked it.  The 1 br room layout and decor wasn’t to my taste but I loved the resort itself. 

I have seen more availability in RCI for Old key West and Animal Kingdom.  I have seen most like these more then Saratoga but I would like to know why.  What do you think is better?  Also elevator access or steps?


----------



## louisianab (Jan 26, 2020)

I love Saratoga - I feel like Key West is very similar, both in location and theme. AKV is more unique, based on the decorations, the animals on the savannah and activities offered. I think it "feels" smaller based on the bigger buildings more together, but is farther away from some of the parks.


----------



## AnnieBets (Jan 26, 2020)

I would pick AKV for animals. Both Jambo and Kidani have elevators but halls are long. Unique restaurants as well. I believe one of the AKV 1 bedrooms has two baths. I think that is Kidani. And one has salt water pool, I think Jambo. OKW has larger rooms so if spending time in room, that might be more comfortable. Only 3 buildings at OKW have elevators so need to get wheelchair accessible to guarantee no stairs.


----------



## AnnieBets (Jan 26, 2020)

Also different handicap units are available so need to be sure it is wheelchair accessible or rollin shower.  Some people dislike the layout of the handicap rooms. No stairs trumps layout for me.


----------



## AnnieBets (Jan 26, 2020)

Jambo does a free restaurant tour in the afternoon if you just wanted to try some highlights. We had bread service, soup and zebra domes at ours. I’ve had the buffet there and it had lots of different spices but some american food as well if you decide you’d rather eat less spicy. 

Jambo has some unique kids activities and CMs are from Africa so can learn from them.


----------



## AnnieBets (Jan 26, 2020)

OKW has limited quick service compared to AKV and Saratoga. OKW has Olivia’s table service but reasonable prices for Disney. Olivia considered hidden gem by many. AKV has a lounge for adult beverages and OKW has a small poolside bar but you sit outside. Not sure on Saratoga. 

OKW activity room is fine but nothing unique. 

AKL Jambo does night vision goggle animal viewing too.


----------



## elaine (Jan 26, 2020)

Akv has an upscale hotel feel. Great pools full bar service inside and at pools. Multiple restaurants. cool african  theme and animals. Lot of free mini-enrichment programs Re. animals and Africa. Okw transports me to key west. Fun active pool playing Jimmy buffet music. Somewhat limited outside bar and quick service snack bar. Never used the sit down place at okw. Ate at bomas many times.  We love both for different reasons. If it’s summer and rainy. You’ll get wet from car to okw unit and maybe walk up slippery stairs. okw kitchen and living room is huge compared to ssr.
Akv 100% elevator. Okw has elevators In a few bldgs. Send a request based upon limited mobility and they’ll put you in one or 1st floor.  Shouldn’t be an issue. Medical doc usually not even needed. I’ve just called and said dad had knee surgery etc.


----------



## elaine (Jan 26, 2020)

Akv feels like deluxe room. OKW moderate. Both are great Rci trades.


----------



## Janann (Jan 26, 2020)

The posts above sum it up pretty well.  I have stayed at all three, so here are my thoughts in no particular order:

Most AKL (perhaps all) RCI trades are into Kidani Village, which is a 1 bedroom, 2 bath unit.
The overall resort feel of OKW and Saratoga are very similar.
You can walk from Saratoga to Disney Springs, with a choice of two bridges; one is at each end of the resort.
AKL is best during extreme weather (hot/cold/rainy) because you will be indoors most of the time.  The walkway to the bus stop is covered.  
AKL at Kidani Village does not have a quick service restaurant option.  You will have to go to Jambo House, which is perhaps a 10 minute walk outside.  There is a gift shop in Kidani which has snacks and groceries, but not real meals.
If I had a choice of the three and had only been to Saratoga, I would take AKL.  AKL is a unique experience.


----------



## JohnB3 (Jan 26, 2020)

I own SSR and like it alot but prefer AKL the savanna view rooms and feel of the resort are better than SSR in my view the only real downside is you need to take the bus everywhere with SSR disney springs is walkable


----------



## Dean (Jan 27, 2020)

Panina said:


> I have only stayed at Saratoga and actually liked it.  The 1 br room layout and decor wasn’t to my taste but I loved the resort itself.
> 
> I have seen more availability in RCI for Old key West and Animal Kingdom.  I have seen most like these more then Saratoga but I would like to know why.  What do you think is better?  Also elevator access or steps?


I like all 3.  OKW does not have elevators except in buildings and unless you get a HC unit, there's no way to guarantee access without stairs.  Rooms are larger.  Studios have 2 queen beds.  For an exchange at AKV you have a good chance of getting Savannah view and will likely be in the Kidani Village side.  For 1 BR at AKV you'll likely have a sleep 5 unit with 2 baths.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 27, 2020)

Dean said:


> I like all 3.  OKW does not have elevators except in buildings and unless you get a HC unit, there's no way to guarantee access without stairs.  Rooms are larger.  Studios have 2 queen beds.  For an exchange at AKV you have a good chance of getting Savannah view and will likely be in the Kidani Village side.  For 1 BR at AKV you'll likely have a sleep 5 unit with 2 baths.


When you say 2 baths do you mean two full? Or one shower/toilet but two sinks? I’ve been in villas that boast two baths and it’s just a jacuzzi tub and sink in master room then a toilet and shower with access from living and master.


----------



## JohnB3 (Jan 27, 2020)

CPNY said:


> When you say 2 baths do you mean two full? Or one shower/toilet but two sinks? I’ve been in villas that boast two baths and it’s just a jacuzzi tub and sink in master room then a toilet and shower with access from living and master.


----------



## Dean (Jan 27, 2020)

CPNY said:


> When you say 2 baths do you mean two full? Or one shower/toilet but two sinks? I’ve been in villas that boast two baths and it’s just a jacuzzi tub and sink in master room then a toilet and shower with access from living and master.


Per the diagram, 2 baths plus a pull out queen AND a pull out single.  OKW will sleep 5 in the 1 BR as well and for the newer half of the resort, separate access to the split bath through the laundry room.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 27, 2020)

Dean said:


> Per the diagram, 2 baths plus a pull out queen AND a pull out single.  OKW will sleep 5 in the 1 BR as well and for the newer half of the resort, separate access to the split bath through the laundry room.


That’s a HUGE plus. Damn Disney does it right.


----------



## Dean (Jan 27, 2020)

CPNY said:


> That’s a HUGE plus. Damn Disney does it right.


Some things, others not so much.  They lag on routine maintenance and they also fall behind on handling day to day maintenance and supply requests.  BLT also has 2 baths in the 1 BR and 3 in the 3 BR like AKV Kidani.


----------



## ljmiii (Jan 30, 2020)

CPNY said:


> That’s a HUGE plus. Damn Disney does it right.


Well...did it right. I personally regard the resorts opened in 2009 - Kidani, BLT, and VGC - as the high water mark of DVC (and the decision makers that got them built as a high water mark for DVD). They thought, "We have a problem...1BRs are considered less valuable so lets fix it. We'll make 1BRs sleep an extra person comfortably and add an extra bathroom."

Later management realized, "Wait...*we* don't have a problem, DVC owners do. Our job is to sell points...so lets make studios as attractive as possible and convince families to buy 100 point contracts for a 'week at Disney' every year.  So what if studios will be difficult to book or that those 100 points won't do much in high season when school kids can come to WDW. That's a later upsale opportunity..." Which brought us Poly, CCV, and Riviera.


----------



## Dean (Jan 30, 2020)

Dean said:


> Some things, others not so much.  They lag on routine maintenance and they also fall behind on handling day to day maintenance and supply requests.  BLT also has 2 baths in the 1 BR and 3 in the 3 BR like AKV Kidani.


I can't edit for some reason but it's 3 baths in the 2 BR.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 30, 2020)

We have stayed at Old Key West and Saratoga. If we had the opportunity to start at Animal Kingdom we would jump at it.


----------



## Panina (Jan 30, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> We have stayed at Old Key West and Saratoga. If we had the opportunity to start at Animal Kingdom we would jump at it.


Which did you like better?


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 30, 2020)

We preferred Key West.


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 31, 2020)

We are going to Saratoga for the first time in spring. Our first DVC was Old Key West. I thought the room was large, but it was not fancy. (This was around 2005). We were lucky to get in to Animal Kingdom, Kidani two different years. We loved it. Incredible to see animals from the balcony. They had lots of kids activities at the pool. The waterslide is just right. We enjoyed eating at BOMA.  I would enjoy another stay at Animal Kingdom if I could get it. For this exchange, I was not picky as we needed a specific week.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 1, 2020)

Didnt DVC stop depositing AKV? I thought they deposited about 85% SSR and 15% OKW.


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 1, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Didnt DVC stop depositing AKV? I thought they deposited about 85% SSR and 15% OKW.



There have been sightings/matches of a week or two here and there at AKV and even BRV. (Even within the last week in the Sightings forum.) But in far fewer numbers than SSR or OKW. In my completely unscientific analysis I’d say 89% SSR, 10% OKW, 1% other.


----------



## JohnB3 (Feb 2, 2020)

I’m guessing but since SSR is being renovated now we may see a bit more OKW and AKL for the next couple of years as they are the next largest resorts


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 2, 2020)

I was just at SSR, they only had part of a building down. The resort was still pretty full. There's 18 buildings, so about 4% of the rooms (not including treehouses) were down.


----------



## JohnB3 (Feb 2, 2020)

I was also just there and noted the same but its a change in availability and likely impacts what Disney has most available to deposit.  We have seen more AKL since they started the renovations (even though the rooms are getting picked up mostly with OGS) and in general Disney takes care of Disney first  and I think the AKL rooms are more valuable based on the rack rates (SSR 1 bed standard $505 a night,  AKL 1 bed standard  $605 a night and OKW 1 bed $506 a night @ best rate) so if Disney has a choice its depositing SSR or OKW and renting the AKL rooms.  But who knows what the mouse is really thinking


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 2, 2020)

It’s also possible DVC owners may choose to avoid SSR until the renovations are done, or at least until the chances of getting a renovated unit are higher, so it’s possible the SSR proportion in RCI could remain just as high.


----------



## JohnB3 (Feb 2, 2020)

perhaps, I think DVC Members book SSR when they plan late trips (at least that's how it looks to me if i'm trying to book inside 7 months) While I enjoy SSR and Own the resort I book AKL, BWV or BCV @ WDW if I have a choice but my behavior might not be typical


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 3, 2020)

I'll jump in on this thread with a couple of different ways to look at it.

Location:  You really can't beat the location of SS.  You can walk, take a boat to Disney Springs and other places.  Huge differentiation in my opinion.  OKW is similar in ability to get to parks easily, but not as convenient.  AKL is far away from a lot of things.  Need to use the bus system or drive to most places.  We like to visit other resorts and eat at some rather than whatever our home resort is.  Ability to do that is nice.  SS wins the location battle.

Unit size: OKW 1BR is larger than the other two.  It doesn't seem that different in a 2BR since there is a  lot more space in general.  OKW wins if you are in a 1BR.  Studios and 2BR are a wash

Vibe: AKL is probably the best if you are into animals, but OKW seems like you are really remote and away from the crowds.  SS gets very busy at the pool and other common areas.  Footprint there seems crowded in general.  I like OKW the best.

Other: full size washers and driers in OKW the last time I was there.


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 4, 2020)

I own at OKW & Beach Club - I have stayed at AK and SSR (as well as others).

SSR & OKW are pretty similar - Condo style units/park outside of your unit.  Each one has it's own theme of course.  Everything else has been mentioned - OKW - larger unit/elevator/no elavator, easy access to DS, etc. .  

AK - different theme, hotel style, Jambo more restaurants on site, animals on site, a little out of the way.  It's a tough choice.  For something a little different, I would choose AK but love all of them for different reasons.

Curious which one you end up going with.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Feb 6, 2020)

My take on SSR, OKW, AKL, if you are not planning on going to the theme parks then I would pick SSR first you can not beat the location to Disney Springs.
If you want a relaxing trip with some theme park time then I would pick OKW, I like the turtle pond section. For the complete Disney experience I would pick AKL.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 6, 2020)

Bailey#1 said:


> My take on SSR, OKW, AKL, if you are not planning on going to the theme parks then I would pick SSR first you can not beat the location to Disney Springs.
> If you want a relaxing trip with some theme park time then I would pick OKW I like the turtle pond section. For the complete Disney experience I would pick AKL.


You have to rely on buses for all those resorts anyway, so why would AKL be the full Disney experience? I thought it was a bit farther away from the parks? If renting a car I’d think all of the parks are around the skate driving distance? Uber and Lyft is my friend in Orlando but if parking at the parks and resorts are free then renting a car is best.


----------



## Panina (Feb 6, 2020)

I appreciate all the replies.  I always loved Saratoga and from my readings here, it still has the edge because of its walking location to Disney Springs but I will when opportunity arises, try the others, just to see for myself what I think.


----------



## Panina (Feb 6, 2020)

AnnaS said:


> I own at OKW & Beach Club - I have stayed at AK and SSR (as well as others).
> 
> SSR & OKW are pretty similar - Condo style units/park outside of your unit.  Each one has it's own theme of course.  Everything else has been mentioned - OKW - larger unit/elevator/no elavator, easy access to DS, etc. .
> 
> ...


This time I ended up with none of them as a Marco Island popped up and I took it.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 6, 2020)

Own and have loved all my stays at AKV. My ADHD nephew when 12yo went on his solo 1 week trip to WDW and we stayed there. It totally surprised his at home parents HOW much he loved this trip. We posed for many of the Disney photo-takers and I gave my sister the pass-code for the photos, as a form of "Proof of Life". This help the phone conversations with his home bound parents. He had no idea they could 'see' his day's activities and the parks we visited. He was happy to tell his parents what he was doing …. talking with them more in one phone that he might in a week when he was home. 

A month later, my sister and her family travel down to Jacksonville for Easter. My sister surprised my nephew "Let's just the two of us go to WDW for the day". He totally refused .... stating "I only go to WDW with Aunt Linda." He did go to WDW again with his school's trip years later. Still has not gone with his family or other family members.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Feb 6, 2020)

CPNY said:


> You have to rely on buses for all those resorts anyway, so why would AKL be the full Disney experience?


AKL has the theme that you would expect from disney: the animals, the wow factor as soon as you enter the resort,  the pools and restaurants are all first rate.


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 6, 2020)

Panina said:


> This time I ended up with none of them as a Marco Island popped up and I took it.



Enjoy!!!!


----------



## chriskre (Feb 11, 2020)

Take any of them.
They are all nice.
I own at SSR and they are going thru a refurb now so should be better soon.
Just stayed last year at OKW thru an RCI exchange and got a 1 bedroom that
was also recently remodeled.   I requested a ground floor unit and got it since
I have a scooter.  

But honestly I love AKV best of the 3.
Love Sanaa' my favorite restaurant at Disney right now, and the theme is so
beautifully done.   Love sitting out at the fire pit, the pool is great, the staff are
lots of fun and many from Africa so you truly feel like you are in a far off land.

I think having a car makes things easier because everything is far but it's so
great to just hang out and do resort days there.


----------



## emoneybug (Feb 11, 2020)

1 AKL is currently on RCI + 10+ SSR of course


----------



## 6scoops (Feb 11, 2020)

AK - Kidani Village, is my Favorite!  The rooms are huge as well as upscale.  The additional bathroom is so useful, and it allows the Master to actually function as a private oasis/Master suite.  The theming and activity's are highly educational and very unique not to mention most are free!  I have a few other favorite resorts for their theming, atmosphere and proximity to parks,  but AK has form and function.


----------

